# climber stand info?



## diesel (Mar 27, 2006)

just wanting some info on climbing stands. i've seen some good deals on them and thought about getting one but i want to here from others. i want to crossbow hunt from it in areas that i don't want to leave a stand. how hard to get them up and down? comfy? light?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I love my summit viper X4. Light, easy to use and comfortable.
ski


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

I purchased an Ameristep Grizzly last year, and am very happy w/ it. It is the carbon steel version, so a little heavier than the aluminum, but also half the price. Very comfy, easy to climb up the tree, and easy to strap to your back and haul into/out of the woods. Mine didn't come w/ backpack straps, but they are a good investment. I like climbers for their mobility. You can move spots as often as needed, with minimal time in between location changes.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have 3 climbers, a summit razr, tree lounge, and miles keller climber. The razr and lounge can still both be bought but the other is discontinued. The summit razr is a great light weight climber, I personally don't like to have a shooting rail so that stand is pefect for me. The tree lounge is a heavy stand but if comfort is your thing then it cannot be beat. You would have to try and fall out of it to fall out. If is easily the most comfortable stand in the whole world, pricey though. All of my stands are easy to climb with. If you know anyone who has a climber ask them if you can try it before you buy one.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Summit Viper here, and I hunt with a crossbow. Very comfy, easy to climb with and fairly quiet. It's a bit heavy to carry a long distance, especially through any kind of brush. I hunt private land, so I usually take it out to my spot the day before the hunt and cable lock it to the tree. Don't know if I'd do that on public land though.


----------



## Coverdale08 (Mar 13, 2006)

i have a summit viper too, and youll probably want a treestand thats 20 pounds or below, thats what mine is. there really comfortable, i fell asleep in it some time  and its also nice to get a footrest on it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a Summit Goliath wich is just a fat man version of the Viper. I really love it. Easy to hang, easy to climb and I feel very safe in it even when really high in the tree. It is quit heavy though being the fat man version. I think it is 27 pounds. Check into Summit. They are very high quality stands at pretty decent prices and every year when they upgrade their stands, they make the upgrade compatable to your stand so you don't have to buy a new one.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Lone Wolf sit and climb!!! Love it, easy to set up, light (15 lbs) , and my favorite part is that it folds flat so that it is very easy to pack in and out. They are more money, but I dont regret it one bit.


----------



## Kevbass24 (Apr 5, 2006)

i just recently got the summit bullet ss and i tried it out in my woods works great light weight and folds up real nice easy to carry on my back cant wait to get a deer out of it.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

For your money Summit is about the best, they are great stands relatively cheap, and good quality.


----------



## diesel (Mar 27, 2006)

wow! thanks fellas for all the replies. 7 people can't all be wrong.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

diesel said:


> wow! thanks fellas for all the replies. 7 people can't all be wrong.


Sure they can!  

Let us know what you get and how you like it?


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I second the Lone Wolf!!!

I have one of the hang on stands with the climbing sticks. Very versital. If you dont have a set of their climbing stick..i would get a set. they are amazing.
A friend of mine has the sit stand climber and I have used it several times. It's one of the easiest climbers I have ever used.
These people knew what they were doing when they built tree stands!!
The built in bow holder is very cool as well.

check them out on the web. I think its lonewolfstands.com... something like that.

PR


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Lone-Wolf nothing better out there!


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

API Grand Slam Magnum Extreme has my vote! Not the lightest one. But built like a brick sh%? house. I like the chain they use that goes around the tree, it contours and really grabs the tree. I feel safe in it and I have a touch of acrophobia.

http://www.apioutdoors.com/62753.html?cmid=api_62753


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The tree lounge is still my best tree stand vote. Heavy, but comfort and safety are the highest I have ever seen.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

ol' man climber here, I like the net seat which slides back when you stand up, but no matter which one you choose, you better practice, practice, practice before you head off to the woods. It seems no matter how hard you try to be quiet setting up to climb or getting ready to climb down the tree, sometimes you just make a lot of noise. After you get one and have used it for a while, you will get into a routine and it will seem like your up in minutes.
good luck with your purchase.
Bassy


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

You can't go wrong with summit. I can sit in mine all day and never get uncomfortable.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a summit revolution, I can sit there all day, very comfortable. 24 lbs... it's great.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a summit goliath, a summit viper, a summit cobra and a loggy bayou that is at least 15 years. They are all great stands, each has its advantages. The goliath is great for a big butt, The viper is the same as the goliath but has a smaller seat so its a touch lighter. The cobra is the same as the viper but without the cross bar in front of you, great for compound shooters. The loggy is as light as I have ever seen and works great on a soft bark hardwood, but do not use them on a hard bark unless you like the demon drop ride at ceder point, very similar feeling. I used them all last year and the goliath is my all around fav but for only bow hunting I would rather have something with the removable cross bar.

Anyone with a lone wolf have a wide rear? I am just wondering if I would be comfortable in one. 

Scott


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I had a api grand slam which was nice front bar folded out of the way with a flip up shooting rest/foot rest and a summit goliath. I sold the api to much crap on it but it was nice but just to many things. The goliath has worked great for me and is my choice.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Tree Lounge.... 300... and all the add-on you could dream of.... most comfortable... safest.... love it... bought the tree nest for it last year... which is a full pad with arm pad and keeps air off your body... look into it... wheel attachment to wheel the deer out of the woods... great stuff. packs in and out with ease... just can't say enough about it.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

API Grand Slam. I think it is the best tree-gripping system out there. I like the light weight and comfort. I added a pair of the Summit stirrups to mine and it climbs like a tree rat!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I got the Lone Wolf sit and climb two years ago. It's super quiet and light so I recommend it if you have to have a climber. However, I recently got a lone wolf hang on and some of the lone wolf climbing sticks and I can get up a tree almost as fast as with a climber, plus you can hang it in virtually any tree.


----------

